# Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juli 2009)

*Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]


----------



## weeza (21. Juli 2009)

*Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Fehlerteufel:
Oben im Titel stehen 389, in der Bildergalerie jedoch 399 EUR!


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Son Prozzi last sich doch bestimmt durch ein gleichwertiges Modell ersetzen.Deshalb muß doch der Pc nicht ausverkauft sein.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



weeza schrieb:


> Fehlerteufel:
> Oben im Titel stehen 389, in der Bildergalerie jedoch 399 EUR!



Ja, eigentlich sollte der Preis nur auf 399 Euro fallen, Alternate hat dann aber gleich 389 Euro daraus gemacht. Wer da nicht zugreift ist selber schuld


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

oder baut sich den selbst zusammen


----------



## CCJosh (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Son Prozzi last sich doch bestimmt durch ein gleichwertiges Modell ersetzen.Deshalb muß doch der Pc nicht ausverkauft sein.


ja aber dann ist es der budget pc2.0
ich glaub das wär was fürmeinen kleinen bruder der braucht den pc nur algemein für schue und spielt wenn ieh nur tetris xD


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> oder baut sich den selbst zusammen



Da ist aber wer ein echter Fuchs!

Sharkoon Venga:			         33,99
Enermax Pro 82+: 		         59,90
Athlon X2 4850e:		               ~50,00
Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro 	 17,79
AData DDR2-800 (2G)		         22,79
GigaByte GA-MA78GM-UD2H		 74,90
LG GH-22NS			         30,99
Western Digital WD3200AAKS	         43,49
Windows Vista Home Basic 64-Bit	 74,99
-----------------------------------------
->                                          >400 Euro

Zusätzlich zur investierten Zeit, den potenziellen Garantie-Problemen hast du auch noch -10 Euro gespart. Eine Super-Idee!



[/Sarkasmus]


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da ist aber wer ein echter Fuchs!
> 
> Sharkoon Venga:             33,99
> Enermax Pro 82+:          59,90
> ...


 
Sind das jetzt Alternate Preise?


----------



## kyuss1975 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

hier eine kiste die ich einer freundin grad zum surfen und für office zusammenstelle:

gehäuse: cooler master elite 335 € 39,90
mainboard: asus m4a78-e s-am2+ mit onboardgrafik € 104,90
netzteil: enermax pro82+ 425 watt € 66,80 
arbeitsspeicher: ocz titanium 4gb ddr2-800, cl4 € 54,90
prozessor: amd athlon x2 7850 be 2,8ghz € 62,90
festplatte: seagate barracuda 7200.12, 500gb € 47,60
laufwerk: lg dvd-+r/-+rw gh-22ls30 lightscribe € 24,70 

€ 401,70
vista home premium 64bit € 99, 90 
€ 501,60 

und falls dann spielegelüste aufkommen sollten kommt eine hd4770 rein wenn sie verfügbar ist.
preise beziehen sich auf di-tech österreich.

und bei mir sowie bei di-tech gibts keine garantieprobleme.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt Alternate Preise?


Ja, heute morgen frisch zusammengesucht.


----------



## SnakeByte (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

<- ist im Allgemeinen gegen Komplett-PCs!
<- kann im Speziellen das von PCGH zusammengebeamte Teil von der Qualität nicht einschätzen.


----------



## coony (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> hier eine kiste die ich einer freundin grad zum surfen und für office zusammenstelle:
> 
> gehäuse: cooler master elite 335 € 39,90
> mainboard: asus m4a78-e s-am2+ mit onboardgrafik € 104,90
> ...



ist aber ein teurer Inet/office rechner...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

In der Beschreibung steht leider nicht, welche WLP verwendet wird. Aber trotzdem ist die Beschreibung um Längen besser als bei anderen Komplett-PCs.
Mein Vater will sich bald einen Komplett-PC kaufen, deswegen habe ich gestern kurz geguckt.


----------



## klaerchen (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



coony schrieb:


> ist aber ein teurer Inet/office rechner...


Dito! Ein kleineres Netzteil (300-350Watt) und eine kleinere CPU (2,0-2,2 GHz) wären für diesen Zweck besser und kostengünstiger.


----------



## Masterchief (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Alternate hat die cpu noch


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



coony schrieb:


> ist aber ein teurer Inet/office rechner...



Stimmt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem einen Gaming PC mit Phenom 2, HD4850 und 4gb Ram für 600€ Zusammengebaut und damit kann man sehr gut zocken


----------



## locojens (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, heute morgen frisch zusammengesucht.



Also am frühen Morgen schon in der Apotheke gewesen! LÖL


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Seh ich das richtig, dass AMD Lieferprobleme hat wegen dem 4850e? Zu hohe Nachfrage? Oder möchte AMD lieber mehr Athlon II verkaufen?
Wie schauts denn mit dem 5050e aus?


----------



## Xel'Naga (17. August 2009)

*AW: Preisreduzierung: PCGH-Budget-PC mit Windows Vista für nur 389 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Für Office und Internet keine schlechte sache, verstehe ich gut das sich der Budget PC gut verkauft.

Gute arbeit PCGH !


----------

